# HOW TO PLAY NFS:Most Wanted ONLINE without using EA Server



## shift (Jun 18, 2008)

1. Download xxxxx

2 Then right-click on the white icon near the clock and select 'Internet'.

3. Double-click on it with the left button and a window appears.

4. Click the 3rd tab and put a check near 'Need for Speed Most Wanted'

5. Click the 2nd tab and then double-click a server to start the game,

6. The select your Most Wanted speed.exe file

7. Then select *LAN* game from the game menu

_
link removed_


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 19, 2008)

Is this legal? I'm asking coz it's been way too long since I've played NFS:MW, and IIRC there wasn't any such thing back then, so is it some new thing or a hack(illegal) to bypass EA server? In other words, put a pirated game for online play?!

If what I said is true, then you know what is coming your way for posting this, so come clean and be honest.. the delay will only increment the sentence!

*Edit:* _I would also appreciate if some other member help me out here please_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

this hack is like Hamachi, i guess. v-lan stuff. not breaking forum rules. 
(not sure, havent tried yet).


btw, if you have orig. game, do you really need to d/l a s/w / hack your way to play it online? 

NOTE: for ori. game owners. just dont play with trainers/cheats..., or your acc. (registerd wit cd key) will be suspened forever, you cant play online again & you cant create another acc. (as cd key already used)


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 19, 2008)

Oke thanks man for that explanation. It is illegal 

*@OP*, please be more careful from here-on when posting such things.


----------

